# Sticky  Clicker Training for Companion Birds



## Wiki

In February 2016 I was invited to give a talk to a group of serious bird breeders about clicker training. In the audience were people with 600+ budgies so for me to come out and talk about my 1 budgie was always going to be interesting.

I wanted to share with you all the talk that I did, so I've converted my presentation into a series of images. There are videos included, most of which are from YouTube, so I'll link to those directly when they appear.

Slide 1 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 2 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 3 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 4 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 5 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbqIvfdSlG8"]Truman Cape Parrot - Clicker Conditioning First Time - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 6 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 7 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 8 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UfmycAauxs&t=4s"]Tricky Wiki 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 9 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 10 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 11 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmsNHV6aDpk"]Growing Up Giraffe- Target Training - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 12 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhbLCadRZS0"]Wombat Training at Perth Zoo - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 13 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 13 BONUS Video by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 14 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 15 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Lj0N6kQes"]Wiki Earns His Wings - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 16 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 17 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Slide 18 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

Direct link to Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP172N6RWWA"]Wiki's Trick Medley (Abridged Version) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Slide 19 by Wikibudgie, on Flickr


----------

